# Resembling dogs from the past



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

I love that Quinn (now 6 month 1 week old) is resembling dogs from the breeds past.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

As close as i could get. Your pics are a little better.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Shocked no one else wants to get in on this.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a really cool thread. Quinn is stunning. I would contribute a pic if my boy was "standard" I do love the look.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

My pup at about 8 or 9 months








and one of Hektor








my boy in black and white for good measure 









Crazy how much is passed down after so many years!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, I love how these pics reflect the classic pictures of the dogs from the foundation of the breed. Now THESE are the REAL "Old Fashioned, Straight-Backed Dogs!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is so good that these dogs are still around. Pretty awesome that the dogs from Eastern Europe became available after the Iron Curtain fell, I guess just in time?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> Wow, I love how these pics reflect the classic pictures of the dogs from the foundation of the breed. Now THESE are the REAL "Old Fashioned, Straight-Backed Dogs!


Now, now. Those are parallel to the floor.


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

These are great photos!

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

My pup. 1 year old. I think he is pretty level at the hip and wither









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

great thread and some great looking dogs. Loved the one who so resembled Hektor. I like straight backs too.

Not to begrudge the show line dogs, who are wonderful in their own way.

I'll confess, apart from the dogs bred solely for size, if its a GSD, I tend to like it.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

brookwoodgirl said:


> great thread and some great looking dogs. Loved the one who so resembled Hektor. I like straight backs too.
> 
> Not to begrudge the show line dogs, who are wonderful in their own way.
> 
> I'll confess, apart from the dogs bred solely for size, if its a GSD, I tend to like it.


Right?? Me too! They're all beautiful except for that caveat. Oh, and I'm not a super fan of the panda or liver or blue colors. But otherwise.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Try this, a pic of our sable boy, Jaeger.http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wildwolf60/media/d006ff90.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------

